# Wife Bought a boat.



## FrancSevin

My wife and I have had a boat since before we were married.

I had a runabout from the fifties back in 1968. We rated up for a 15 foot ski boat in 1970 which we still have in "project mode" as it needs a new transom.
Our 27 foot sailboat came into our lives back in 1984 and we sold it last year after it sat 10 years on the marina parking lot.
With the Ozark ranch, kids in Connecticut and a business to run, I had pretty much given up on boating to the point I didn't really missit.

This morning I got a call from CT where she is visiting the grandkids Somehow, over the evening coffee and again this morning, she bought a boat.

not just a little ski boat,,,,A BOAT!. 

26 foot Maxum flybridge. Yowza!




javascript:;    javascript:;


----------



## mla2ofus

Congrats, Franc!! We have two, A 12' Livingston w/ 61 yr old 15HP 'Rude that still runs like a clock trolling all day and the Livingston is the most stable 12' boat I've ever sat in, and a 24' pontoon we call the floating back yard. And we enjoy them both a lot.
                                Mike


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> Congrats, Franc!! We have two, A 12' Livingston w/ 61 yr old 15HP 'Rude that still runs like a clock trolling all day and the Livingston is the most stable 12' boat I've ever sat in, and a 24' pontoon we call the floating back yard. And we enjoy them both a lot.
> Mike


 
 Pontoons are fun boats.  Especially if you have kids.  Never had one but  I do love them.

Always been a river rat of one sort or another. Small craft 14 ft with an ancient Evinrude,,, 15 ft. Ski and fish with a Chrysler. The Big 27 sloop was also enjoyable and I liked the concept of sailing under wind power more than pushing a throttle to go fast.

We always had the 15' ski boat with a 55 Chrysler for fun and beer runs.  45years old it needs a new transom.

I always thought as I got older, I would just get a little dinghy. This craft is a bit larger than I imagined. However, at 68 years old I did get a little dog eared and dinghy.

So it is win win.

 And now I don't have to work the rigging so hard to get the boat to move thru the water.


----------



## Doc

Congrats Franc.  Looks nice.   Maxum's have a good rep.   Guessing it's a Mercruiser outdirve, but what engine is in it?   How much HP?   
We just got home from FL now the wife wants to go boating tomorrow.  LOL   It's as hot here as it was in FL and the water is clear ...so once I get the lawn mowed we might be on the water.


----------



## mla2ofus

Well, owning that many you're well familiar w/ the definition of a boat: "A hole in the water you just keep throwing money into", LOL!!
                           Mike


----------



## Doc

mla2ofus said:


> Well, owning that many you're well familiar w/ the definition of a boat: "A hole in the water you just keep throwing money into", LOL!!
> Mike


While many do have that exact experience Mike, many also have the best quality family time ever.   Don't spread that around though the waters might get to crowded   

I just noticed your new boat is from Ohio.  Where bouts in Ohio?   What year is the boat?  It looks new.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Congrats Franc. Looks nice. Maxum's have a good rep. Guessing it's a Mercruiser outdirve, but what engine is in it? How much HP?
> We just got home from FL now the wife wants to go boating tomorrow. LOL It's as hot here as it was in FL and the water is clear ...so once I get the lawn mowed we might be on the water.


 
 Thanks DOC.

 The Motor is a merc 350 v/8 with an alpha drive.

 I think that is a 225 HP but actually, I didn't make the choice, Wife handled this whole deal.

 Yep, I'm keeping her.  And the Wife is a keeper also.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> While many do have that exact experience Mike, many also have the best quality family time ever. Don't spread that around though the waters might get to crowded
> 
> I just noticed your new boat is from Ohio. Where bouts in Ohio? What year is the boat? It looks new.




It is actually a 1990. But Maxums are ahead of their time.

My son had a 1990 Maxim 23 ft Bow rider with the Mercruiser 3.8 V/6. An excellent water craft. Hence his preference to the brand.

The reason it looks so good is the previous owner spent $16 K refurbishing, refitting and re powering (brand new 350) the boat to factory new condition. Then his kids moved away and they decided they wouldn't use it.
I have not seen the boat but the wife says it looks brand new. Even the trailer looks brand new.

 As for the hole in the water, I've owned one of those most of my life.  It takes a real toll on the lawn and keeping the house up.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a nice boat, Francis!

I tried clicking on the smaller pics you attached, but can't view them.

Have fun with it, it's a beauty!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> While many do have that exact experience Mike, many also have the best quality family time ever. Don't spread that around though the waters might get to crowded
> 
> I just noticed your new boat is from Ohio. Where bouts in Ohio? What year is the boat? It looks new.



Sorry DOC I missed some questions in your second post.

The boat is in Dayton Ohio.
It's a 1990 model
Owner restored it to factory from stem to stern last year.
Trailer was sandblasted and repainted with new rubber added as well.
All fixtures and upholstery are new.
The whole rig looks as crisp as a newly minted dollar.


----------



## mla2ofus

Doc, I should have said I meant it w/ tongue in cheek. Even my old 'Rude hasn't required a lot of $ to keep it going. 
                        Mike


----------



## Kane

As far as I'm concerned, a boat is a must in life. A boat literally doubles your choices of places to go, things to see, on any given Sunday. Wind and waves be damned.


----------



## FrancSevin

I just found out this morning we will be harboring the boat on the Connecticut River near Hartford. Our summer vacation this year will be a river tour as far upstream as we can manage.

Grandma will spend a good bit of time flying there to take care of the boat and treat the grandkids to life on the water.
The boat name will change slightly from _Gretchen's Getaway_ to _Grandma's Getaway._


_Hey, I'm just the deck hand,,, okay_


----------



## squerly

Cool boat Franc, and just in time for Summer too. Better go check the garage, she may have traded the crossfire.


----------



## waybomb

Welcome aboard matee!


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> Cool boat Franc, and just in time for Summer too. Better go check the garage, she may have traded the crossfire.


Thanks. She didn't sell the Crossie as I drove it to work this morning. Mine was also still there in the driveway.

 So far, so good.


----------



## FrancSevin

Update on the BOAT.


Looks like it will harbor in Hartford CT about an hours run up the river from the Long Island Sound. I only have to tow it once from Dayton OH.


Grandma Cathy can fly to Hartford and take a taxi to the boat. The kids are like 30-40 minutes away.
Seaboard Marina has made a hole in the water in which, for us, to pour money. Shouldn't reduce my Crossfire fun time too much as I will stay home to run the business.


This is for her and the grandkids anyways. I still prefer sail.


But, it is one more step to retirement in Connecticut. Or some New England state surrounded by liberals. I honestly had other plans. Like the OZARKS.  But hopefully, love does conquer all. And my soul will survive the tests of purgatory.


----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


> But, it is one more step to retirement in Connecticut. Or some New England state surrounded by liberals. I honestly had other plans. Like the OZARKS. But hopefully, love does conquer all. And my soul will survive the tests of purgatory.


Sounds like I missed the change of plans to retire in the NE (with all them liberals). What an ironic twist of fate. My heart goes out.

 So. What happens to all of your hard work developing Hillbilly Heaven in the Ozarks? Sounded like utter bliss. What becomes of God's Gift -- the land -- now?


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> I only have to tow it once from Dayton OH.


Do you have your route selected yet?

There's a few of us along the different potential routes if you have time for a cup of coffee along the way.


----------



## 300 H and H

Franc,

 Any chance you water ski? If so, maybe some pics sometime of that!

 I haven't water skied in years. Used to be pretty good on one myself..

 Enjoy the boat and your kids and grandchildren. I hope you have many days of fun and memories. You have earned them..

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> Sounds like I missed the change of plans to retire in the NE (with all them liberals). What an ironic twist of fate. My heart goes out.
> 
> So. What happens to all of your hard work developing Hillbilly Heaven in the Ozarks? Sounded like utter bliss. What becomes of God's Gift -- the land -- now?



Divorce, maybe

OZARKS: Move there and everyone is friendly. Pick up a fishing pole and within three months you are a native.
NE: Move there and everyone considers you a foreigner. You are considered a redneck interloper. You will never be from there. Nor will your children, or their children.


God's Gift? Well he has worker bees and other creatures who presently are re-taking the land, 24/7. I will brush hog the area around the "plantation" main house so we can find it. Hopefully a tornado doesn't push it off it's cinder blocks.


----------



## zekeusa

I have up and down the Ct river many times. It is quite a ride from Hartford to Long Island sound (buy a chart!) It's very scenic ride. Follow the bouys. Red Right Returning. Be careful there are some very shallow spots. Weekdays are best, there are a few crazys out there on weekends! You can dock at the Goodspeed Opera House near the Goodspeed Bridge or have a nice lunch at the Black Seal in Essex and continue on.The sound can get fairly rough but you will find out when you get to the mouth of the river in Old Saybrook even a 26' boat. The Dock and Dine restaurant is near the lighthouse in Old Saybrook. The police may be out there if you go to fast through "no wake zones" and don't have all your safety equipment on board! Happy boating!!


----------



## FrancSevin

zekeusa said:


> I have up and down the Ct river many times. It is quite a ride from Hartford to Long Island sound (buy a chart!) It's very scenic ride. Follow the bouys. Red Right Returning. Be careful there are some very shallow spots. Weekdays are best, there are a few crazys out there on weekends! You can dock at the Goodspeed Opera House near the Goodspeed Bridge or have a nice lunch at the Black Seal in Essex and continue on.The sound can get fairly rough but you will find out when you get to the mouth of the river in Old Saybrook even a 26' boat. The Dock and Dine restaurant is near the lighthouse in Old Saybrook. The police may be out there if you go to fast through "no wake zones" and don't have all your safety equipment on board! Happy boating!!



Thanks for the input on the CT river. I already have charts and have been studying them. As for river navigation, I live on the Mississippi and have traversed it since I was a teen. I am used to such challenges. Seldom had to put tide flows into my calculations before. That will be new. But the "shallow " areas ought to float the Maxim safely when high.

 Going upstream from Glastonbury may be a different challenge.  I think we are good until Windsor locks.  The rapids there look impassible for my craft.

The restaurant references will be helpful on our first voyage which will likely be to Saybrook and then over to New London. My son is an ex Submariner so this will be special to him. He has lived in Norwich since 2004 and the Thames is familiar to him. So is the Sound as his father-in-law took him fishing for many of those years.

This boat is actually for his use and that of his children. He will be the "skipper." I do hope he makes the most of it. 
Me, I prefer sail.


----------



## zekeusa

I don't know of anyone who has gone north of Hartford. There maybe a sand bar up there. I destroyed a lower unit somewhere around Deep River. The rocks were just under the surface of the water. I shouldn't have been where I was anyway. I mis-read the bouys in that area.


----------



## MrLiberty

300 H and H said:


> Franc,
> 
> Any chance you water ski? If so, maybe some pics sometime of that!
> 
> I haven't water skied in years. Used to be pretty good on one myself..
> 
> Enjoy the boat and your kids and grandchildren. I hope you have many days of fun and memories. You have earned them..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



When I had a boat years ago, when I was much younger I tried my hand at water skiing.  I figured I was good on the snow, how hard could it be on water?  But, for some reason the skis wouldn't cooperate and I kept losing the ski poles.


----------



## FrancSevin

MrLiberty said:


> When I had a boat years ago, when I was much younger I tried my hand at water skiing. I figured I was good on the snow, how hard could it be on water? But, for some reason the skis wouldn't cooperate and I kept losing the ski poles.


 
 Dummy,,,, Next time, wait until the water freezes.


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> Do you have your route selected yet?
> 
> There's a few of us along the different potential routes if you have time for a cup of coffee along the way.


I missed this somehow.

Route will be from Dayton Ohio I-70 to Harrisburg PA. Then I- 81to Scranton then I 84 to CT via New York state.
And alternate might be north at Cincinnati I-79, and then I-80 to I-81 near Scranton.
Or I-71 out of Columbus to Akron via I-76, then I-80.

 All three routes are easy but the Penn Turnpike is expensive with a trailer.

 Dates and times are still up for grabs but likely the week prior to July Fourth.
I'd love a meet and greet.


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> And alternate might be north at Cincinnati I-79, and then I-80 to I-81 near Scranton.
> 
> All three routes are easy but the Penn Turnpike is expensive with a trailer.



If you take the northern route I-79/80, you're relatively close to me.  I-70 is too far away for me to drive.

I haven't traveled the PA Turnpike (I-76) in a few years but compared to other interstates, that road sucks.  It was started/built even before the interstate program was instituted in the 50's.  There's quite a bit of road with minimal shoulders and no median except for a Jersey Barrier between you and oncoming traffic.


----------



## Galvatron

Your wife has damn good taste on toy's Franc,i feel a little envious so give it full throttle from me some time to make me feel a little better please..

Lucky SOB


----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> If you take the northern route I-79/80, you're relatively close to me. I-70 is too far away for me to drive.
> 
> I haven't traveled the PA Turnpike (I-76) in a few years but compared to other interstates, that road sucks. It was started/built even before the interstate program was instituted in the 50's. There's quite a bit of road with minimal shoulders and no median except for a Jersey Barrier between you and oncoming traffic.


 I have traveled the PA turnpike for years.  The last four has seen dramatic improvements. Not only with the highway, but the rest stops as well.

 Having said that, I-80 is  very good road but, The  route thru Scranton Wilkes-Barre is a b!tch.

 A meet and greet would be awesome.  I'll keep you posted on our plans.


----------



## FrancSevin

Update;

We commissioned the boat on July 3rd after a week of Connecticut red tape. I believe most every city, town, and hamlet in that state is infected with a perponderance of government buildings equal to 50% of the structures there. And, each and everyone of them is manned by good people with good intentions wound up in a system of useless documentation procedures bent on creating work time but not effective work action.
One office handles Titles but not licensing. One handles boat operator licenses but not testing, training and certifications. One office had more signs on the wall informing the public of what they would not, or could not, do there than what they could. Some are open most days, some are open three days, some are open only on Wednesday and Fridays.
The lines are long and when you get to the front, You get a ticket which allows you to sit for the rest of your wait.

But, by Thursday, we had the dock cushions on and all the boat fixtures installed. The motor started first try and we went for a maiden voyage. Ten minutes out, we encountered a small runabout with out drive problems and spent and hour towing them up stream to their harbor.
Spent the night on board and enjoyed a very pleasant evening with new friends in our new harbor.

I love dock life. Good friends, sharing food, and drink, and stories.

Friday we went downstream to Portland CT and anchored near an old RR swing bridge. With about 500 other boats we watched the best fireworks show I have ever seen and motored back to the harbor under a full harvest moon.

Romantic and pleasant. I almost forgot the frustration of getting the boat legal (well sorta) in the water. Slept like a baby in the womb as the boat gently rocked thru the night.

Weather was perfect. The boat was perfect. The moment was perfect. I haven't seen the wife that happy in years.

I'm home now in St Louis. But she is still there. Seems we all have to take a boating course (8 hours) from the Department of Environmental Protection. I've been operating power and sail since I was 14 years old. 55 years of experience and I have to take a course so I don't foul their precious waters.

Business needed me back here so Cathy stayed to take the course with my son and Granddaughter. My temporary license lasts only 60 days so I too will have to take the course.

There are only certain days they give it. But I can go to Cabela's and get a short version (about three hours) for $75.

The Wife wants to be with the Grandkids as we age but, I am having second thoughts about retirement in CT.


----------



## 300 H and H

Sound wonderful franc, I am glad you had such a perfect time of it..

Makes me want to go boating. I haven't had mine out in several years..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Sound wonderful franc, I am glad you had such a perfect time of it..
> 
> Makes me want to go boating. I haven't had mine out in several years..
> 
> Regards, Kirk




Our Sailboat was on the hard for 10 years. I missed sailing but, it was always there. Then last year we sold it and I gotta admit it left a hole. I really missed just owning a boat. Something I cannot explain.

This Maxum is a nice cabin cruiser and my son and his kids will really enjoy it. Me, I'm already looking at 38 to 50 foot Beneteaus for a live aboard lifestyle. My heart is in sail.

ALA this beauty;
http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/45007

 or this one
http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/50161


----------



## 300 H and H

I like the older one, for it's size. Seems to me more in line for me, for a boat anyway in price as well...

 I don't need to entertain on my "get away" for 10 though. Your milage may very..

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> I like the older one, for it's size. Seems to me more in line for me, for a boat anyway in price as well...
> 
> I don't need to entertain on my "get away" for 10 though. Your milage may very..
> 
> Regards, Kirk


I like the older one as well.

Keep in mind, if cared for, sailboats don't really age. They just get a little dinghy.

 On a live aboard, the aft cabins of the larger boat would likely be altered for storage and one, even for laundry. Long voyages require food and water stores. Ten folks would be impossible. Of the two, that boat would make life better gunk holing the Caribbean.


----------



## Danang Sailor

I had been drooling over an S&S _Swan 38 _for some time, with the idea of Dragonfly Lady and I living aboard and cruising the Pacific after I retired, but Life it seems had other plans for us.  I miss sailing, and especially sailing on blue water.  This thread brings back a lot of memories and old dreams.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> I had been drooling over an S&S _Swan 38 _for some time, with the idea of Dragonfly Lady and I living aboard and cruising the Pacific after I retired, but Life it seems had other plans for us. I miss sailing, and especially sailing on blue water. This thread brings back a lot of memories and old dreams.



Now that is a proper boat!
Plenty of Foredeck

I like just about anything Sparkman/Stevens designs.
S2's are my favorite
A Tartan 37 would suit me fine.

http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/49823


----------



## FrancSevin

Not exactly a Beneteau but I just could not resist....





 Found it just outside of Milwaukie.  We pick it up next week end.

 If this looks familiar, it was in the James Bond movie "Live and let Die"

 A classic boat,,,, I have wanted one for over 45 years.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks great!

Have fun.

Jim


----------



## Kane

FrancSevin said:


> Not exactly a Beneteau but I just could not resist....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it just outside of Milwaukie. We pick it up next week end.
> 
> If this looks familiar, it was in the James Bond movie "Live and let Die"
> 
> A classic boat,,,, I have wanted one for over 45 years.


 
 She's a beaut', Franc. Any idea of the build date?  And the Merc ...  age and HP?


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> She's a beaut', Franc. Any idea of the build date? And the Merc ... age and HP?





The hull is a 1968. So despite the seller's claim, it is not from the Movie prop pool. Those were all 1971 and 1972 models, mostly factory rejects.

The famous 110 foot Highway leap in the film was a specially modified 1972.




 The motor is also 1968.  Not original to this boat but period correct.

636 × 290 - jamesbondlifestyle.com


----------



## FrancSevin

So, the plot thickens.

The kids in Connecticut are spending a lot of time on the big Maxum cruiser. The Wife has flown there twice to enjoy the harbor life. And I got a heart throb impulse to buy an old inappropriate toy.
Last week I began the sad task of pulling the old Vampire ski boat out of the weeds and hauling it , it's 55 HP motor and the 115Hp motor I was going to rebuild to the dump. I have had that boat since 1972. Put it to pasture(?) in 1996. So it was pretty weathered and worn.

I spun the engine just to see and it wasn't seized. I'll bet a new water pump impeller and it would run. Sad, as it is a Chrysler and nobody wants them anymore. 
Rubbing my hands over the deck of the Vampire, the metalflake was like sandpaper from the oxidation. And the stern transom was soft as a pair of sneakers.

I aired up the tires and hitched it to the truck. As I put a license plate on the trailer, I took one last look at the hull lines.....

A little sanding and a coat of clear would bring the shine back to the deck, The transom is a one day fix, the Hull just needs power wash and wax,,,,

I'm up to 600 grit now and it looks really swell. Smooth as a baby's butt.  My paint guy says if I go to 800 it will look brand new when he is done.

We power washed the interior, sprayed the boat for bugs and next week I'm cutting out the bad wood in the transom.  A little glass and resin wha-LA! 

 Carpet the interior and mount some new seats. If the old Chrysler won't fire, I'm gonna find a used 80-90 HP Kiekhauffer Merc .


So now, I own three boats. None of them are Sailboats

What is wrong with me?


----------



## FrancSevin

Okay, Not so simple. Power washing the boat stirred up bugs. Some roaches and ants and ,,, OH WAIT, those are TERMITES.

Spent the weekend taking the stern off in pieces. Wood is permeated with termites and all of it must go. I thought from the soundings I took that only a small part of the transom was soft.

WRONG

This is turning into a BIG pain in the @ss project. But, in for a penny in for a pound as it were.

As for the wife,,, Tonite, she is sitting in the Hartford harbor drinking sweet tea and watching the grandkids play on the docks. She called to let me know the AC unit was working just fine. Everyone will soon be crawling into their berths for a good night's sleep prepping for Monday's trip down the river to the sand beach near Portland. 

Me, I gotta go to work and start producing parts for the new contract.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Franc I'm sorry you hit so much extra work.

Just think how nice it's going to be when you finish.

Jim


----------



## waybomb

Frank
I read on another forum how an individual treated his boat for the pests once the rotten wood was replaced. He tented it and heated it to something like 150 degrees for 1/2 a day. Even the queen crawled out to die and he found her.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Frank
> I read on another forum how an individual treated his boat for the pests once the rotten wood was replaced. He tented it and heated it to something like 150 degrees for 1/2 a day. Even the queen crawled out to die and he found her.



Thanks Waybomb. Been there done that. However, the wood is severely damaged. Luckily only the transom was cored with wood.

They also ate the foam between the two hulls but I can inject new foam. 
(actually they didn't eat it just removed it to make a "nest")

Since I have cut the gelcoat in several places I have no plans to re-use it as suggested by the glass/resin supplier. I will do a full single sheet of woven and tint the final gelcoat black. Tt won't match but I had already planned a SS sheet over the whole stern from the start.


----------



## Kane

We need pics!


----------



## FrancSevin

Kane said:


> We need pics!


 
 Yeah I know.

 I have a new phone and  need some help posting pics from it.  Meanwhile, I am taking some as the project progresses.

 The boat is Black inside and out and the lighting is really poor but I'll do what I can to document the ordeal.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> I had been drooling over an S&S _Swan 38 _for some time, with the idea of Dragonfly Lady and I living aboard and cruising the Pacific after I retired, but Life it seems had other plans for us. I miss sailing, and especially sailing on blue water. This thread brings back a lot of memories and old dreams.



I just ran across this Bristol condition old Hinckley design. Well preserved and equipped for offshore.
Located in Old Lyme CT not far from our harbor on the CT river.

 I love everything about this one, especially the name. Cathy had once named her favorite car Pywachet. It just might be the one 

http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/45814

I'm trying to get a viewing this Christmas while we are there.


----------



## squerly

Now that's a nice boat Franc!


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> I just ran across this Bristol condition old Hinckley design. Well preserved and equipped for offshore.
> Located in Old Lyme CT not far from our harbor on the CT river.
> 
> I love everything about this one, especially the name. Cathy had once named her favorite car Pywachet. It just might be the one
> 
> http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/45814
> 
> I'm trying to get a viewing this Christmas while we are there.


Wow, that's a real Beaut Franc.   Good luck and keep us in the loop please.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Now *that* is what we've been talking about!  The only thing I saw that raised any question at all was the shot of the shaft
and prop; the corrosion would make me pay a bit of extra attention to the sacrificial anodes.  A small quibble to be
sure.  At a LOA of 41 feet, not counting the swim platform, she should have a LWL of 35-36 feet, which is near perfect for blue
water.  (Crest-to-crest swell height in non-storm conditions averages 32 feet, so anything with an LWL longer than that
will have a more stable ride.)

Once you get her to your berth, a few more pictures would be appreciated!


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Now *that* is what we've been talking about! The only thing I saw that raised any question at all was the shot of the shaft
> and prop; the corrosion would make me pay a bit of extra attention to the sacrificial anodes. A small quibble to be
> sure. At a LOA of 41 feet, not counting the swim platform, she should have a LWL of 35-36 feet, which is near perfect for blue
> water. (Crest-to-crest swell height in non-storm conditions averages 32 feet, so anything with an LWL longer than that
> will have a more stable ride.)
> 
> Once you get her to your berth, a few more pictures would be appreciated!



Easy there pardner. Not too fast as we are just drooling over it now. I would first plan a personal visit and review. Then, if interested, we would have a proper marine survey done. Pricey but worth it on a aged boat no matter how Bristol the appearance. 

As for the prop and prop shaft carrier, I have seen far worse.  And a correction, the swim platform is integral to the  hull giving the boat a true 43 foot waterline. Divided by 4 ( the magic number for hull speed), this puts downwind sailing speed thru the water at almost 11 knots.

Then comes the tough choices. We would have to give up the Ranch property. We cannot have both. Partly because of time, but also the expense. If we sold the ranch there would probably be enough to swing the boat entirely. However, I'm not sure I am ready to give up the Ozark dream to live in Connecticut. It is a very pretty state but as blue Liberal as a gay pride parade.

Besides, we still have to live in MO for a while yet. Her 93 year old dad lives with us. His friends and family are here. That weighs heavy in the decision to do anything.

As for Pictures, the boat is likely on the hard now. A shrouded hull with an un-stepped mast is not an exciting photo object. You are seeing it at it's best in the provided link. 

I will keep ya'll posted if this one gets legs. First, I have to get to CT for Christmas with the Grandkids. And then carve out the time for a review.

More later.


----------



## FrancSevin

http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/45814

Contacted the owner today. Boat is still available in dry storage, inside.

Old boat like this on the market for three years, not many people interested. 

That's where the negotiations begin.

My company is up for sale. A buyer of the right kind is interested. It will take a year to happen, if at all.

Fingers crossed and hope the wife goes along with the deal.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/45814
> 
> Contacted the owner today. Boat is still available in dry storage, inside.
> 
> Old boat like this on the market for three years, not many people interested.
> 
> That's where the negotiations begin.
> 
> My company is up for sale. A buyer of the right kind is interested. It will take a year to happen, if at all.
> 
> Fingers crossed and hope the wife goes along with the deal.


As previously noted, she's a Beauty!   And how could you go wrong with one named after Gillian Holroyd's cat? 
(Yes, I do know the origin of the name.)  That brings us to the questions as to whether Catherine will agree and if so, what
becomes of Poor Little Ava?  (Literary, not musical, pun intended.  Don't mean to start a low commotion!)


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> As previously noted, she's a Beauty!  And how could you go wrong with one named after Gillian Holroyd's cat?
> (Yes, I do know the origin of the name.) That brings us to the questions as to whether Catherine will agree and if so, what
> becomes of Poor Little Ava? (Literary, not musical, pun intended. Don't mean to start a low commotion!)




Pyewachet is also the name of Catherine's favorite car back in the 70's. And she is a Kim Novak fan. 

 Works for me too.
She loves the boat but worries about the cost of "livaboard" in CT.


Ava Mo is virtually paid off. Taxes are $27 a year unless we put a real house on it. Utilities average $26 a month. My neighbor uses it as if it were his property. And Mother nature is healing the wounds of fire and logging.

So it is fine just sitting there for now.

Boat life would be short lived. Assuming we don't win a lottery, maybe 4 or 5 years. Once dad passes we will have very few ties to St Louis MO so Ava would be a logical "final" destination. I bought the ranch because it was one of those places on the planet where I could die poor and happy. Even if the country went to hell. Seems fitting for an old, crabby, Indian.


----------



## FrancSevin

It has been some time since I last posted in this thread. Most of what we planned has not panned out.
I'm told if you want to see God laugh,,,; tell him your plans.

The Hinkley owner and I could not make a deal. It was way too much money for the boat. So we have moved on. However, our business, which was winding down has grown rather spontaneously despite all our efforts to put it to rest.

We have 10 full time employees and they need their jobs. And frankly the money is nice. We are still primary support for Cathy's dad and our son's family. His disability pay for injury doesn't quite provide for a family of five.

So I get up every morning at 6:00 and open the plant at 7:00. Put in a full day taking some time to look at sailboat listings which is as close as I'm gonna get for a while.

But, I did find this one. And currently working with the owner, retired naval engineer in Newport RI. Big enough for blue water but small enough to transport to MO, lake Stockton where we could sail on weekends until we figure out our future.

There were 219 of these built and right now there are four of them available for sale. Priced on the high end, this one is pristine. Or as they say by the sea,,,;Bristol.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oday-37-Sailboat/202030714229?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
 I spoke with the owner today and the boat is still available for sale.

I also like this one. 
http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/54081


----------



## Doc

The ebay one has ended so could only see the small pic.   Did look nice though.   So does the 2nd one.   Our water does not lend itself to sail boating.  We will see one or two try it each season but they quickly disappear.   The wind is to erratic for them I suppose.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> The ebay one has ended so could only see the small pic. Did look nice though. So does the 2nd one. Our water does not lend itself to sail boating. We will see one or two try it each season but they quickly disappear. The wind is to erratic for them I suppose.


 
 The one on Ebay has likely ended.  But at the moment the boat is unsold.  Or the seller is pulling my leg. 
 Because we spoke thru E-bay several times yesterday.

We have spent most of our sailing time on lake Carlyle in central IL.  Great sailing lake though a bit shallow. No mountains or hills to disrupt air flow.
 Now we are surveying lake Stockton in MO.  One of the best sailing "lakes" in the country.  And near out Ozark ranchete 

 The 35 footer would be perfect on that body of water.  

 Right now we are still in negotiations.  Me and the wife.


----------



## FrancSevin

I just talked with the seller.  Boat is sold.

 Missed opportunity.  

 However, on the bright side, my marriage is still intact


----------



## jimbo

FrancSevin said:


> Divorce, maybe
> 
> OZARKS: Move there and everyone is friendly. Pick up a fishing pole and within three months you are a native.
> NE: Move there and everyone considers you a foreigner. You are considered a redneck interloper. You will never be from there. Nor will your children, or their children.
> 
> 
> God's Gift? Well he has worker bees and other creatures who presently are re-taking the land, 24/7. I will brush hog the area around the "plantation" main house so we can find it. Hopefully a tornado doesn't push it off it's cinder blocks.



For those thinking of moving to CT.

HARTFORD (Reuters) - Connecticut, home to hedge fund billionaires alongside cities mired in poverty, is racing against the clock to pass a budget or face further spending cuts to education and municipal aid across the state.

Nearly two months without a budget, Connecticut is getting crushed by a burdensome debt load that has squeezed spending and amplified legislative discord.

State lawmakers must agree on a biennial budget soon or else Governor Dannel Malloy's executive order to slash state aid to municipalities and eliminate school funding for some districts will go into effect in October. The state faces a $3.5 billion deficit over the next two years.

Among the wealthiest in the United States, Connecticut has been strained by already high taxes, outmigration, falling revenues and $50 billion of unfunded pension 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...-idUSKCN1B318N


----------



## FrancSevin

jimbo said:


> For those thinking of moving to CT.
> 
> HARTFORD (Reuters) - Connecticut, home to hedge fund billionaires alongside cities mired in poverty, is racing against the clock to pass a budget or face further spending cuts to education and municipal aid across the state.
> 
> Nearly two months without a budget, Connecticut is getting crushed by a burdensome debt load that has squeezed spending and amplified legislative discord.
> 
> State lawmakers must agree on a biennial budget soon or else Governor Dannel Malloy's executive order to slash state aid to municipalities and eliminate school funding for some districts will go into effect in October. The state faces a $3.5 billion deficit over the next two years.
> 
> Among the wealthiest in the United States, Connecticut has been strained by already high taxes, outmigration, falling revenues and $50 billion of unfunded pension
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-c...-idUSKCN1B318N




 Proving once again the wisdom of socialism.

 Actually my son and I talked last night and he informed me of this.  
 He also suggested that he may well move back to MO.  Thereby trashing my plans for living there on a boat in summer and his house in winter.


 "Could I come this fall and finish laying his hardwood floors?"  

 He needs to get it done if he wants to sell the house.

 One thing I noticed about getting older. It seems you actually have less spare time.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> Proving once again the wisdom of socialism.
> 
> Actually my son and I talked last night and he informed me of this.
> He also suggested that he may well move back to MO.  Thereby trashing my plans for living there on a boat in summer and his house in winter.
> 
> "Could I come this fall and finish laying his hardwood floors?"
> 
> He needs to get it done if he wants to sell the house.
> 
> *One thing I noticed about getting older. It seems you actually have less spare time.*


Amen on that "spare time" thing!


----------



## FrancSevin

Back tot the hunt for a boat, I have been researching, viewing and inspecting boats as a fulltime hobby. Folders full of inspections, surveys and boat specifications and reviews. The conflict is live-aboard or weekend fun. I found two boats that met my dreams at either end and have become the measurement standard.


An O'Day 39 built after 1984 or a Tanzer 29 respectively.
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1983/O%27day-39%27-3128529/DRUMMOND-ISLAND/MI/United-States#.WrWQK3mWy01
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?CLASS_ID=1206

There are French built versions, vertically clones under the Brand name Jeaneau but they are priced out of my budget. The wife has said NO!* NO*,* Hell NO!* to both the O'Day and the Tanzer.

Yesterday she, the wife, found a 1987 Jeaneau (priced below the Tanzer) at Lake Stockton, Western MO. To my surprise she exclaimed, "That's the one!" She had no idea they, Jeaneau and Tanzer, were virtually the same boat.
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?CLASS_ID=1471
https://www.jeanneauamerica.com/en/boats/36-autres-modeles-voile/589-sun-light-30


We go to survey it Tuesday March 27th. It is in the water and ready to go.

*WIFE BOUGHT A BOAT 2.0* thread may start soon.


----------



## FrancSevin

Well, we went to Lake Stockton today in the pouring rain to view and survey the  latest boat selection. A Jeaneau 30 footer.  Boat looked great in the slip and is exactly what we wanted.  The harbor was awesome and, whilst waiting for the sales rep, we spent the afternoon getting acquainted with staff.

 Then we opened  the boat and found it full of water.  Apparently one of the side ports leaked badly and water was just dripping in for days. It was only up to the sole plate but that meant the engine room basin was under water and engine oil would be spread throughout the floor of the boat.

 Oops!


 Some teak was also severely damaged.  About $5K to fix the leaks and replace parts.  I made a reduced offer to take the boat NOW and get started on salvage before the damage was severe and permanent.  But it was rejected.

 If they don't haul out and fix right away, we will walk away.

 The sad thing is Cathy still wants the boat. So now instead of talking her into the boat, I may have to talk her out of it.We will see but it looks grim.

 Mark Twain once remarked that _if we were good and kind, perhaps our reward would be the allowance to become pirates_.  I'm gonna try hard.


----------



## FrancSevin

Okay. The Jeaneau 30 seller won't budge so we are moving on. To,,,,;


This one.







35 foot Erickson MKII

Heat and AC, Full galley. Displaces almost 12,000 lbs, All teak and mahogany below.

.... a proper boat.

Survey next Saturday. Cash in hand. I hope we can close.

I will be working in Springfield Mo this summer. So this will be my live-aboard home.


----------



## Doc

Good.  Glad you moved on.  The other one sounded like it could turn into an expensive venture.   
This one looks very nice.  Great condition outside.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Good. Glad you moved on. The other one sounded like it could turn into an expensive venture.
> This one looks very nice. Great condition outside.


The other one was faster and with more modern lines.  This model is more traditional.  And likely more seaworthy.
Here is a link for some details and inside shots
http://www.sailboatlistings.com/view/45313

Seller is anxious, and we have already inspected the outside of the boat . So far so good.


----------



## FrancSevin

The deed is done.  islander Bahamas 30 footer.

 Like this one









 Pictures coming.  See thread Wife bought a boat II


----------

